# Chicken korma with cashew nuts and raisins?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am craving Indian food. Does anyone have a good recipe for a chicken korma? I am looking to replicate the taste of dishes I've had in Indian restaurants, and I remember eating chicken in thick creamy bright orange sauce, with cashew nuts and raisins. 

I've tried googling but I don't know what recipe to trust on the net...

Thanks!


----------



## amyp (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh yum! Now you have me craving!!!!
I don't recall ever having chicken korma having an orange sauce? Perhaps they added a few too many tomatos?

I can understand too if you don't trust the net. A tip I would recommend is going to your local asian store and trying to find ready made korma packets? A lot of them a very trust worthy and can save you a lot of time and effort. Good luck!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

There are no tomatoes in a traditional Indian korma, the orange hue comes from the use of saffron. I have to go to a meeting right now, will try later to post a recipe.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted by *cheflayne* 


> There are no tomatoes in a traditional Indian korma, the orange hue comes from the use of saffron.


"Traditional" kind of depends on how your grandmother and mother made it. Some used tomatoes and some did not. I had quite a few Indian friends, including some who owned Indian restaurants -- which gives me the authority of a man expressing a woman's point of view because his wife is his best friend. So take it for what it's worth. Cute shoes, by the way.

In my (non-Indian) experience and opinion, tomato isn't a deal breaker one way or the other. At least not in the same way cooking "paella" in a wok would be.

I see the hallmark of Korma as mild creaminess. Cashews and raisins are something of a UK touch.

BDL

PS. FF, get a week day off and let's go to "Little India" (Artesia) for lunch. Some seriously wonderful Indo/Pak food down there, and at buffet prices too. The goat vindaloo at The Great Ashoka is to die for.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

French Fries,

I have not made in awhile, so bear with me , to the best of my knowledge this is what I use etc.

Chicken Korma (chicken braised in Yogurt)

2 1/2 pounds chicken (cut your way)

3 onions , chopped

3 cloves of garlic , chopped

1 -2 chillies (depends how hot you like it)

3 Tbsp oil

1 Tbsp cumin

1 tsp coriander powder

½ tsp turmeric

5 threads of saffron (soak in 1/2 cup warm water)

4 clove

1 tsp garam masala

1 Tbsp finely chopped ginger

3 cardamoms , bruised with knife

2 small cinnamon sticks ( or 1/4 tsp cinnamon)

¼ cup of chopped fresh coriander

1 Tbsp of shredded coconut

50 g cream of coconut

Salt ,

1 1/2 cups of plain yogurt + 1 cup yogurt  for chicken to tenderize in fridge prior to making dish.

Heat oil in a large pan, add the onions , whole chillies, garlic and fry till brown.

Add all the spices including the fresh coriander , except cardamoms. Add coconut (and or whatever else you prefer). Continue to fry until the spices darken in color. Add saffron water, cream of coconut. At this point you add your chicken pieces, cardamoms and the yogurt , stir until a gravy forms. Simmer until the chicken is cooked, adding a bit of water as needed, salt to taste.

Small note :

French Fries, it makes a difference if you keep your chicken covered in some yogurt for two hours in the refrigerator before starting the dish. This is how I do it, everyone has their way.

There are so many variatons on this dish. Because I know you have children, be careful of the chillies. I use coconut , some don't. But I feel with dishes like these you can adapt them to your own individual taste.

I am at work right now so if something does not look right here, just let me know.... garnish with lemon and fresh toss of  chopped coriander.

Petals.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> Cashews and raisins are something of a UK touch.


Evidently Madhur Jaffrey might disagree. From her memoir "Climbing the Mango Trees" is the following recipe. Granted it is almonds, not cashews

Chicken Korma 
Ginger ~ 2&1/2" peeled and chopped
Garlic ~ 4-5 cloves
Almonds ~ 3 tbsp of blanched & slivered almonds
Yogurt ~ 1&1/2 cup
Garam Masala~ 1&1/2 tsp

Coriander ground~ 1 tbsp
Cayenne pepper ~ 1-1/2 tsp to taste
Onions ~ 2 medium
Cinnamon ~ 2" stick
Cardamom ~ 8 whole pods
Bay Leaves ~ 2
Chicken ~ 3&1/4 lb
Golden raisins ~ 2 tbsp
Cilantro ~ 3 tbsp finely chopped

Put ginger, garlic and 1/4 cup of water in a blender. Blend until you have a smooth paste. add the almonds, 2 tbsp of water and blend till you get a smooth paste

Put Yogurt in a bowl. Whisk until smooth. Add the garam masala, coriander, cayenne & salt. Stir well to mix

Heat Oil in a large saute pan

Put in the sliced onions and fry for 10-12 minutes till reddish brown. Remove the onions with a slotted spoon and drain on a paper towel

Now to the oil add the cardamom, cinnamon and bay leaves

A minute later add the chicken pieces, only as many as possible in a single layer. Brown the chicken pieces lightly on both sides, removing to a bowl when done. Do this for all chicken pieces.

Add the golden raisins. Add the paste from the blender. Stir and fry for 2 minutes

Now put in the chicken, the yogurt and the fried onions. Stir to mix and bring to simmer on medium heat. Cover and cook for 25-30 minutes at low heat until chicken is tender. Sprinkle with chopped cilantro and serve


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like the cashews and raisins in the rice myself.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken Korma

Weight or Volume                                                                     Ingredients

1 teaspoon                                                                               Saffron

2 tablespoons                                                                           Rose water

1 tablespoon                                                                             Orange flower water

1/3 cup                                                                                     Oil

10 pods                                                                                    Cardamom

4 sticks                                                                                    Cinnamon

5                                                                                              Bay leaves

5 pounds                                                                                  Chicken thighs, boneless, skinless

2                                                                                              Onions, French cut

3 tablespoons                                                                           Ginger, minced

10 cloves                                                                                  Garlic, minced

¼ cup                                                                                       Cashews

¼ cup                                                                                       Golden raisins

2 tablespoons                                                                           Coriander, toasted, ground

1 tablespoon                                                                             Cumin, toasted, ground

6                                                                                              Bird's eye chile, toasted, ground

1 cup                                                                                       Yogurt

¼ cup                                                                                       Manufacturing cream

½ teaspoon                                                                              Garam masala

½ cup                                                                                      Chicken stock

Procedure:

Combine saffron. rose water, and orange flower water and let sit 2 hours. Heat oil and briefly sauté cardamom, cinnamon, and bay leaves. Add thighs and brown on both sides. Remove chicken and add onions. Caramelize onions and then add ginger and garlic. Saute 1 minute, then add almonds, raisins, coriander, cumin, and chile. Saute briefly and return thighs to pan. Add yogurt. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Bring to boil and reduce to nape. Add remaining ingredients and saffron waters. Cover, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

boar_d_laze said:


> PS. FF, get a week day off and let's go to "Little India" (Artesia) for lunch. Some seriously wonderful Indo/Pak food down there, and at buffet prices too. The goat vindaloo at The Great Ashoka is to die for.


Sounds great BDL, I'd love to do that one of those days.

Everybody, thanks a lot for all the recipes. I ought to try one of them (or a mix of all of them) very soon and see how it turns out! Thanks.

Cheflayne, I suppose I can replace "manufacturing cream" with heavy cream?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> Cheflayne, I suppose I can replace "manufacturing cream" with heavy cream?


Yes with no discernible difference.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

